# Axpona 2013 Show Report Complete



## Sonnie (Apr 11, 2006)

Just in cased you missed it... 

The *AXPONA 2013 Official Show Report by Joe Alexander of HTS* is now complete.

We want to give a special thanks to Joe (ALMFamily) for an absolutely marvelous job of covering the show. 

Joe will be covering several shows for us throughout the year and we look forward to his reports.

Comments and discussion about the show and/or show report can be posted here.


----------

